# Depressing



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

How are you folks dealing with cabin fever? I heard Snowden has 8" of ice right now. It's going to be quite some time before the boat hits the water.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

It's horrible, I've been equipping my kayak and servicing/ buying fishing tackle. I can't wait to get on the water

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, deer, duck, and football season are all wrapped up. So it's gonna be shed hunting with the dog and building a few spinnerbaits for me until things thaw out.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Try something new. Learn how to or improve on;

Tying flies, streamers and dressed jigs

Crank construction

Mold plastic lures

Build a new rod from base line components

Rewind your rod(s) with new guides or simply a more decorative winding

Build a scale model plane, car, or boat

Best would be to get out on the ice and catch (or try to) catch some fish.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Try something new. Learn how to or improve on;
> 
> *Tying flies, streamers* and dressed jigs
> 
> ...


That's what I have been doing. Coming up with new patterns to try, stocking up on the tried and true. At some point, it would be nice to be able to see them in water not located in my bathroom sink, though.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

TheCream said:


> That's what I have been doing. Coming up with new patterns to try, stocking up on the tried and true. At some point, it would be nice to be able to see them in water not located in my bathroom sink, though.



Get a BIGGER SINK and stock it.

Believe it or not, I have sunk to the point that today was spent trimming, fertilizing and spraying the Peace Lilly's. Why? They have bugs.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

When we going shed hunting? 

I try not to think about the kayak's, winter is pool tourney time for me, I'm out 3_4 tunes a week playing so I keep busy. Can't wait for a warmer weekend, sure I can get a few idiots to float somewhere with me

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys shed hunting in 8" of snow must be only looking for the big'uns.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Go big or go home, lol.
It's Ohio, in a few days the snow will be gone(hopefully)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My dog can sniff out a raisin in a landfill. And snow's the absolute best time to go looking for sheds.
But yeah, if a few inches could melt, that'd help out.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And Stucky, I can go tomorrow anytime after noon if you want.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Been shoot soft plastic lure. And my Yak is being baby in the garage.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

I have been tinkering/adding mods all winter long..! My girlfriend made a joke the other day, she said: " You are going to sink when you finally get to fish if you don't stop adding things to your boat!!!" lol 

I have the fever bad... :/


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ice fishing really helps the cabin fever for me. I haven't been able to get out as much as I'd like too but, it still helps. I was fighting some nice bass, cats and bluegill on Sunday.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Fish frenzy... I've had people tell me the same thing lol I can imagine pushing it off the trailer into the lake and it quickly sinks to the bottom lol at least it will make a cool go pro video lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

kayakcle216 said:


> Fish frenzy...I can imagine pushing it off the trailer into the lake and it quickly sinks to the bottom lol at least it will make a cool go pro video lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol yes indeedd.. Youtube famous!!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

That has got to be the most depressing picture of a kayak, that I've ever seen.  At least yours has seen the water.

I have mine hanging in the garage, staring at me, every time I walk out the door. I can't wait for the first "maiden voyage" in open water. The only accessory that I have yet to install is a fish finder. I'm still shopping for a Lowrance model...maybe a Mark 5x Pro. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've seen reports of 13" of ice on erie...so maybe it will melt by august? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

kayakcle216 said:


> I've seen reports of 13" of ice on erie...so maybe it will melt by august?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol come fish the Mighty Ohio, she is still flowing...


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't temp me lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

kayakcle216 said:


> Don't temp me lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha, the week after next is suppose to warm up.. I might be doin some shore fishing.. Water will probably be way too high to float lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It hasn't been bothering me this year for some reason. The wife been complaining she is sick of the snow.



> Lol come fish the Mighty Ohio, she is still flowing...


That's what I have done this winter. I've been down to Steubenville more times this past winter than the past five years combined.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> That's what I have done this winter. I've been down to Steubenville more times this past winter than the past five years combined.


are you from the area? or just driving clear down here? 

I might see you down there sometime. I live across the river from steubenville.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Lol come fish the Mighty Ohio, she is still flowing...


In some areas, recently, it wasn't that open! My parents live in Belpre and sent me photos of the river a few weeks back with a large ice shelf off both shores and an open "lane" for barges down the middle.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> are you from the area? or just driving clear down here?
> 
> I might see you down there sometime. I live across the river from steubenville.


No. From the Akron area. 100 mi to Steubenville and 115 to PI dam. I stopped by Follansbee this past Saturday. You live near the coke plant?
It's good to see that back up and running. In fact the whole area seems to be hopping compared to the 1990's. Fracking really brought some jobs back it seems.



> In some areas, recently, it wasn't that open!


I saw those pics that everyone posted last week too. Areas below the dams were wide open Saturday. Creek mouths...not so much.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Yea lewzer,, definitely more goin on around here .


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

TheCream said:


> How are you folks dealing with cabin fever? I heard Snowden has 8" of ice right now. It's going to be quite some time before the boat hits the water.


Man IDK if I leave my yak out in the snow!
But&#8230;..look like a hill behind to do some snow taking for sure!


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

NEXT WEEK IS SUPPOSE TO BE IN THE 50s !!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Uhh, this was main river channel near Blennerhasset Island about two weeks ago:


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

New fish finder came, and I can't even get to the boat unless I shovel my way there and once I'm there will need to remove a huge mess of snow and ice from it's cover......guess I'll wait, but it's killing me. I'm not doing too well on the ice so I guess I'll continue reading the catalogs and enjoying the pictures.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> So I guess the week after that will only have lows in the teens?
> 
> Well, if I remember rightly, we had a mild winter last year only to have it all go to hell in late Feb/ early March. I was looking back at some old posts of mine, and we had a winter storm warning in Columbus on March 9.
> 
> Let's hope this year will be different.


Last year I had the first week of March off from work since OU was on spring break. Spring break...and I was paddling through patches of thin ice on the AEP ponds in my kayak.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Well, deer, duck, and football season are all wrapped up.


Its the worst time of year!


----------

